# Sealing Wood Floors : Oil vs. Water Based Poly



## Marco

Xterra is Duraseals' waterbase.
You should try Parks Universal sealer. It is very, very versitile. Shellac based, quick dry, looks like oil. Problem with straight water is the washed-out look after a few years. No richness. Problem with straight oil is its not going to last as long.


----------



## Donedat

Hey Marco, 

I thought the CA Gov. outlawed the use of hazardous stuff for flooring. Anyway, that's the roomer. So, is it true or can you use Swedish Finish and other oil base products freely down there?


----------



## Marco

There are various loopholes. Sealers were always available in gallons until this year. Straight oil base and swedish have only been available in quarts for a long time. Finishes got lumped in with paints and the manufacturers managed to keep th quart loophole open for homeowners who needed to match their paint. Result is floor shops buying pallets of quarts. Was supposed to have been closed a long time ago but some quirk left it open, Ive forgotten what. The benefit is that we can still get the good oil, unlike what some eastern states are going through with low-voc formulas. I wish they had closed it all off, create an even playing field with water-base. Oil stains are quarts only. Not sure what is going to happen if they get banned. There are no good water base stains.
One of the ironies is that its ok for a contractor to use cases of quarts of oil, but if he puts two quarts in a bucket, he broke the law.


----------



## Donedat

Wow, I didn't realize it was that serious there. A few years ago I did a dance hall where I used 45 gallons of Glitza. 15 gallons per coat. I had 3 5 gallon cans mixed and ready to go for each coat. 

I have less waste with Swedish finish than I do with water base. What happens to the left over water finish?


----------



## Marco

Donedat said:


> I have less waste with Swedish finish than I do with water base. What happens to the left over water finish?


Mix it with water and water the plants. Or just leave the jug open, but I usually just use it for first coats. Too expensive for plant food.


----------



## Donedat

I suppose if that is all you use is water based finish, then there is little waste there. I primarily use Synteko Classic. When ever I use water finish, the left overs usually sit around just go bad.

Never tried watering the plants with it. Might make them a little stiff.


----------

